# Questions from Canada



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, certainly exciting news. My brother-in-law got us a Series 2 Tivo DVR for Christmas; my wife and I have been talking about putting it on ebay for some time now - and now today's announcement !!!

Now I just have to decide (after a rather lengthy discussion) if the monthly fee is a higher priority for me than having some other technology that I've been ogling.

At any rate, does anyone know - if I activated this week - if my Tivo will work just like it would in the US??? Like, do I get ALL the functionality??? 

My wife also wants to know if we can start off on the monthly plan, and then after a couple months we decide we're pretty darned happy if we can buy the lifetime plan . . . . . .


----------



## ECN (Sep 17, 2005)

rockislandmike said:


> ...My wife also wants to know if we can start off on the monthly plan, and then after a couple months we decide we're pretty darned happy if we can buy the lifetime plan . . . . . .


Have you considered calling TiVo Customer Support and asking them?

They'd know best what they'll let you do where the LIFETIME plan is concerned.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

rockislandmike said:


> Well, certainly exciting news. My brother-in-law got us a Series 2 Tivo DVR for Christmas; my wife and I have been talking about putting it on ebay for some time now - and now today's announcement !!!
> 
> Now I just have to decide (after a rather lengthy discussion) if the monthly fee is a higher priority for me than having some other technology that I've been ogling.
> 
> ...


The software needs to update to version 7.2 FIRST before you can enter a Canadian postal code in Guided Setup.. But otherwise.. once it's up and running yes.. it's pretty much a fully featured TIVO in Canada.

And yes.. you can switch to lifetime from monthly but you cannot get credit for the months you were on the monthly rate.. ie : you pay 12.95 for 4 months and decide to buy lifetime.. lifetime still costs the same..


----------



## CRussel (Feb 24, 2002)

I wonder how long till new units are shipping with 7.2 on them? That would be a boon for Canadians, for sure. Otherwise we'll need to provide guidance on how to get installed and updated quickly. Of course, between us we _have_ written a bit of documentation so it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks, guys. I did try calling their (877) number first btw, but it's NOT accessible from Canada yet.

So how tricky is it to install this 7.2 software (if there's documentation you can just point me to it) ??? Is that something I get access to once I've activated ??? I'm not overly concerned about that part, I oversee a pretty complex bit of software at work, but just would like all the knowledge I can before I commit for a year.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

CRussel said:


> I wonder how long till new units are shipping with 7.2 on them? That would be a boon for Canadians, for sure. Otherwise we'll need to provide guidance on how to get installed and updated quickly. Of course, between us we _have_ written a bit of documentation so it shouldn't be a big deal.


Only time will tell, but we're all hoping to see it by the holiday shopping season.

Drew


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

rockislandmike said:


> Thanks, guys. I did try calling their (877) number first btw, but it's NOT accessible from Canada yet.
> 
> So how tricky is it to install this 7.2 software (if there's documentation you can just point me to it) ??? Is that something I get access to once I've activated ??? I'm not overly concerned about that part, I oversee a pretty complex bit of software at work, but just would like all the knowledge I can before I commit for a year.


Installation of 7.2 will be automatic; it requires no intervention on your part. You should, however, put your TiVo on the priority list to get it faster:

http://research.tivo.com/72priority/

If you have your TSN, you can even try putting it on there now.

Drew


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

Just browsing through the tivo website, and they've even got a local edmonton number now when you type in our area code!!!

(although i like many of you will quickly be connecting it to our home network once it's done all it needs to with the phone - thank goodness i put the port in the rumpus room when we were renovating  )


----------



## CRussel (Feb 24, 2002)

rockislandmike said:


> Thanks, guys. I did try calling their (877) number first btw, but it's NOT accessible from Canada yet.
> 
> So how tricky is it to install this 7.2 software (if there's documentation you can just point me to it) ??? Is that something I get access to once I've activated ??? I'm not overly concerned about that part, I oversee a pretty complex bit of software at work, but just would like all the knowledge I can before I commit for a year.


Short answer: 
1.) Activate
2.) Put your TSN on the priority list to get 7.2 (
http://research.tivo.com/72priority/)
3.) Do your initial install/Guided Setup with your correct Area Code, cable and a US ZIP code. (Hint: if you choose 00000, it comes up as "TinyTiVo" with really short list of available stations and information making the whole process easier and quicker.)
4.) Force a daily call every few hours until you get the message that your TiVo is pending a reboot - that's the sign that you've gotten the 7.2 software.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

CRussel said:


> 4.) Force a daily call every few hours until you get the message that your TiVo is pending a reboot - that's the sign that you've gotten the 7.2 software.


 I believe the list of TSN's to be updated is changed on a daily basis so forcing a daily call more than once per day is not beneficial. (Although it might make you feel better  )

It's also been reported that newly activated Tivo's are normally upgraded to the latest release within days of activation.


----------



## CRussel (Feb 24, 2002)

You may well be right about only daily updates to the list -- didn't know. But if it makes them feel better...

I can't comment about when upgrade will occur relative to activation, since I've had a lifetime sub on both units forever. Just VERY glad to be able to use native TiVo again.


----------



## rmarshll (Jan 18, 2004)

Just thought Id let you all know that TIVO is working on Bell Expressvu West feed.

I just bought a lifetime on my DVR-810H-S TIVO and its working great with my bell Sub.


----------



## bruinsfan (Oct 1, 2005)

New to the forum.......wondering if anybody out there has been able to use Tivo in Canada with Bell Expressvu EAst feed (Ottawa)? If so, did you have to make sure the Tivo you purchased had the latest software version on it? Is that version 7.2?

This is awesome news.....finally!!!!!


----------



## rmarshll (Jan 18, 2004)

I set mine up for the west but it did have the option of using East Coast feed as well.. im sure it would work.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It needs to have 7.2 to accept Canadian postal codes. It either needs to come with it, or you can have it download 7.2, setting up with a fake US zip code.


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay, just activated, my wife's all on board - went monthly for now, and then if we're happy we'll probably bump that to a lifetime with christmas money.

I hope this isn't too complex a procedure to do the setup stuff - I'm really handy with computers, but with having to wait until the dvr downloads version 7.2 so i can input a POSTAL CODE instead of a ZIPCODE (and I'm not convinced it will show Canadian area codes to dial to the first time either . . . . nor does it sound like the support people have ANY clue), we'll just have to see. I guess, worst case, if I can't get it set up in 20 days I'll just cancel the whole thing, get our money back, and then sell the unit on ebay.


----------



## rmarshll (Jan 18, 2004)

the easiest way to set it up if you dont have the 7.2 software is to just choose a zip code in the us.. then use say like dishnetwork and only choose to have one channel guide data.. once it gets the data successfully then you just need to manually do a Daily call and you should get the 7.2 software.. Clear and Delete the unit after it gets the newest software and your good to go.. and just so you know you will beable to choose a Canadian Area Code for the phone portion of the setup.. even if you sellect a US provider with the older Software

Good Luck


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Even faster method..

Choose Zipcode 00000 / CABLE / areacode whereever you live

One of your choices will be TINY TIVO, Aliviso California. This has 2 channels. 

Quickest way thru Guided Setup - hands down.

Using Dishnetwork - it will still download all 13 days of Dishnetwork data for all however many channels Dishnetwork has.. regardless of how many you tell the TIVO you receive.

J


----------



## rmarshll (Jan 18, 2004)

Thats good to know.. thanks for the info. Wish I would have know that when i did mine..


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

rmarshll said:


> to manually do a Daily call and you should get the 7.2 software.. Clear and Delete the unit after it gets the newest software and your good to go..
> 
> Good Luck


Clear and delete? that's a waste of time. All that needs to be done is to repeat guided setup.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

mick66 said:


> Clear and delete? that's a waste of time. All that needs to be done is to repeat guided setup.


Mick:

Normally you'd be right.. but some Canadian users have been feeding their TIVO's their own half-baked guide data .. prior to TIVO offering service here.

If that is the case.. those TIVO's do need a clear & delete in most cases to take a full headend and guided setup from the mothership (as opposed to a TinyTIVO headend etc).. reason being the half-baked stuff doesn't conform to TIVO standards and sometimes those old MFS entries conflict with the new 'correct' TIVO stuff.. causing the machine to get stuck in Guided Setup

John


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

lajohn27 said:


> Mick:
> 
> Normally you'd be right.. but some Canadian users have been feeding their TIVO's their own half-baked guide data .. prior to TIVO offering service here.


So it still isn't a case of "you need to do a clear and delete everything" It's a case of "you may or may not have to do a clear and delete everything."


----------



## rmarshll (Jan 18, 2004)

Wouldn't you Rather just do one.... Might save you sometime later on if you would have just done it from the start


----------



## eakaplan (Oct 4, 2005)

Since using the service requires a postal code, and entering a postal code requires a 7.2 update, and the series 1 isn't eligible for that update...

A series 1 won't work, right? Is there any expectation Tivo will release an update for the series 1 to allow it? Am I missing something?


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

As for 'need to do a CD&E' - you're right Mick .. its an iffy proposition. Those of us who've been using TIVO in the frozen north for a few years .. have learned the hard way.. the only way to get a TIVO out of that 'stuck guided setup' situation .. is frequently to re-image the harddrive.. That takes a whole lot longer than the 45 minutes to an hour that a CD&E takes.. so we recommend it.

As for the Series 1 boxes.. So far.. there has been no official pronouncement from TIVO directly about this. We wait anxiously.

But at this point => no .. it seems unlikely.

J


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

Okey-dokey, finally had some time to do the guided setup, and put our unit on the priority list. Now I just have to wait for 7.2 to download (I have to remember to do the daily call when I get home from work), and then we're ready to go.

So far it was a lot easier than I thought; hardly had to do anything, and it found the Edmonton number, did the setup required, it seems ready to go. Can already even watch live tv, as long it's channel 2 or 10 (LOL).

Thanks everyone. I think this is going to blow my wife out of the water when it's ready to go - especially after I get the thing hooked into the network, and we can listen to music and look at photos from that room (I already have the USB adapter, bought it on the way home yesterday, and there's a network port in that room; may want to upgrade to a wireless adapter later so we can move the Tivo upstairs if my wife thinks it's that kewl; or maybe if she thinks it's *THAT* kewl she'll want us to get a second unit).


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

rmarshll said:


> Wouldn't you Rather just do one.... Might save you sometime later on if you would have just done it from the start


Well, it depends on if the unit is "out of the box" or if it's been in use and has had a thing or two done to it.

The OP said the Tivo was given to them as a Christmas gift (last year or is it early for this year), but never mentioned if it has been just sitting in the box all this time or if it had been used.
Not everyone in Canada is trying to get a used unit up and running legitimately, some have new ones.

But you people in Canada with used Tivos just keep on believing yours is the only situation that exists.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Mick:

Worth remembering that Americans with TIVOs aren't the only situation that exists either!

Seriously - we're trying to be helpful because frankly, it's no fun with a TIVO stuck in guided setup... that's not something American users would run into... almost ever... it *IS* somethign that Canadian users have had to deal with in the past years when there has been no TIVO service available here.

Now that TIVO offers service in Canada.. we won't have a lot of the issues we've had in the past... 

John


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

PS - it was just sitting in the box. wasn't hooked up to nothin' until two days ago.


----------



## shutterfriend (Aug 10, 2005)

Please be aware that station logos and showcases do not work in Canada. I have been running for about 1 month with 7.2 and showcases and logos are not there.


----------



## CRussel (Feb 24, 2002)

Some logos are there (US stations, only.) Some aren't. Couldn't frankly care less about logos. 

The showcases are not there. And no TiVoShannon. Booooooo.


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

I think TiVoShannon was dropped about 4 years ago in the U.s.!!! So, its unlikely we'd have her in Canada! 

...Dale


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Dajad said:


> I think TiVoShannon was dropped about 4 years ago in the U.s.!!! So, its unlikely we'd have her in Canada!
> 
> ...Dale


She still does the TIVO newsletter.. did she do something with recommendations or something on the TIVO service?


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, there it was when I turned it on after work; just had to restart the tivo unit, and 7.2 was onboard. Put in my postal code, and off it went - I think it's still indexing in the background or something, it seems like another day is added to the guide every hour or so (I'm checking whilst watching the hockey games).

Anyways, VERY kewl. Just have to hook it up to the home network tomorrow instead of the telephone cord draped through the downstairs hallway.


----------



## CRussel (Feb 24, 2002)

Yup, get it on the network. Then if it gets full, you can dump stuff you want to keep up to your PC. Now that's cool. And useful. I just wish there were a way to tell it to move a program over to a different TiVo or PC, _and_ delete it at the same time. As it is now, you have to go back to the original machine and manually delete it after the copy has finished.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Does the bilingual law apply to Tivo? I get programming in multiple languages (Spanish, Russian, English), and the guide information is in the respective language (latinized script for russian). 

I am wondering if the canadian laws required more than that. Such as, programming that is in english would be required to have a french description, and vice versa for the french channels.

Just curious. I know there is governmental involvement in the great white north about this sort of thing. 

Also, are there still laws against canadians using DirecTv or Dish Network? Could Tivo be required to black out such banned networks?


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, Justin, that's a good question. In Quebec (and Quebec only), I would expect that those requirements *DO* exist - - but I would also assume the TV Guide would take that into account - i.e., it would be a choice to select either 'french' or 'english' as the language of choice.

Out here in the ol' west (and in any other province or territory), there are no such requirements.

Thanks again for everyone's help and tips . . . . the process was a lot easier than I thought it would be --- and the replay button worked GREAT during last night's hockey games ... and I already set up a season pass for my wife's favorite show Corner Gas. Now I just have to convince *HER* how super-kewl Tivo is, so she'll want one for upstairs too !!!!!!


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

Rock, I believe New Brunswick also has mandatory bilingual laws in addition to Quebec. 

John, way, way back in 1999 and 2000 TiVoShannon (at least I think it was her) used to have a made-for-TiVo only show each week that TiVo automatically recorded. It highlighted the upcoming shows in the following week through an interactive guide that you could choose to record from. That's what I haven't seen in a long time. Maybe this woman wasn't Shannon and some other woman does a newsletter now. 

But, back then, the guys on this board used to go gagga over her. I thought she was pleasant enough but I didn't understand why they were so fanatically devoted to her when her show was ultimately turfed as a TiVo cost cutting measure.

...Dale


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Dale, I think you're confusing TiVoShanan (who still records Showcase videos about special promotions and writes our newsletter) with Daphne Brogdon and the old _TiVo Takes_ show.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Dale, I think you're confusing TiVoShanan (who still records Showcase videos about special promotions and writes our newsletter) with Daphne Brogdon and the old _TiVo Takes_ show.


Hehe. I don't make that mistake .

But I think it would be totally cool to see Shanan doing her thing in French.


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Dale, I think you're confusing TiVoShanan (who still records Showcase videos about special promotions and writes our newsletter) with Daphne Brogdon and the old _TiVo Takes_ show.


Ah, yes, my bad, I did mix up Daphne with Shannon. Whate ever happened to Daphne? Anybody know?

...Dale


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Hmmm.. I live in New Brunswick.. I speak French.. I have a TIVO.. (and have for years)

How about TIVOJean and TIVOShannon 

John


----------



## pruffy (Oct 20, 2003)

when i setup my series2 sa software version 7.2 it is up for starchoice, it seems tivo thinks there are only 2 timezones in canada east(newbruswick) Eastern tz and west(alberta) Mountain Tz, i wanna put my damn tivo on central time, can this be done or do i have to wait for another software update?


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

The very first step of guided setup in 7.2 ... allows you to set Central Time..

But if your TIVO was used.. or you didn't do a CLEAR & DELETE EVERYTHING before you set it up for Starchoice.. it would not present you with the time zone step. [ Yet another good reason to perform a CD&E before setting up a used TIVO with service in Canada ]

Presently, if you re-do Guided Setup.. and then arrow BACKWARDS (to the left) from the zipcode screen.. you will get a timezone choice. You can select everything from Atlantic to Pacific - including Central time.

Whether you select Starchoice East or West only affects which movie networks (Movie Central vs the Movie Network) appear in your guide.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Justin Thyme said:


> Does the bilingual law apply to Tivo? I get programming in multiple languages (Spanish, Russian, English), and the guide information is in the respective language (latinized script for russian).


TiVo is not "sold" in Canada, Canadians have to buy from a United States source. It merely has support for guide data for Canadian broadcasters. I think the bilingual laws and the expense/time to support them was a big hinderence to TiVo in Canada. TiVo lawyers seem to have signed off on an approach to supporting TiVo in Canada while not being encumbered by those specific laws.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Guide Data for french programming in Canada appears in the TIVO guide and is searchable.. 'en français'. Just as Rogers cable (for example) doesn't provide french descriptions for English programmes neither does TIVO.

As with international channels available in the states.. if the programming provider provides a foreign language description to Tribune Media, Tribune seems to pass it thru to TIVO.

For example, a description of a soap opera on Telelatino..

Soñar No Cuesta Nada (Soaps) Una pobre inmigrante se convierte en heredera, y encuentra el amor en el camino. 

Most of the European/Asian channels do not seem to provide descriptions beyond the title of the programme... to Tribune.

J


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Good news for Tivo Series 1 users in Canada. A method has been created so that subscribed units will obtain guide data like series 2 Tivos with 7.2 software.

The method involves doing a "Clear and Delete Everything", having telnet and ftp access to your Tivo and using software to insert the first four characters of your postal code just before Tivo makes the first setup call during guided setup.

So far, the hack is limited to cable only channel lineups and hobbyists are working on adding satellite channel lineups.

The Tivo CSR I spoke to said that no software upgrade will be offered for S1 Tivos, so this minor hack is the only way to make a series 1 work legitimately with the Tivo service in Canada.

See http://forums.tivocanada.com


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

dcstager said:


> Good news for Tivo Series 1 users in Canada. A method has been created so that subscribed units will obtain guide data like series 2 Tivos with 7.2 software.
> 
> The Tivo CSR I spoke to said that no software upgrade will be offered for S1 Tivos, so this minor hack is the only way to make a series 1 work legitimately with the Tivo service in Canada.
> 
> See http://forums.tivocanada.com


For the record - I would never go by what a CSR says. They are the last to be informed of what's actually going on. No offense to any call center workers, but they are the lowest paid and least informed employees at any company. And TIVO is no exception.

Having said that.. in this case it might very well be accurate. Regardless, since TIVO hasn't officially announced anything with regards to Canada.. I don't put a lot of stock in CSR comments.

J


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

A method has now been devised for subscribed Series 1 units in Canada to get both satellite and cable tv guide data. The solutions just keep on coming.

Be advised this is no service emulator, simply a way to enter Canadian Postal codes into a series one that has no software to do so itself. Since Tivo is not upgrading the series 1 software, this simple hack solves the problem.

http://tivoza.nanfo.com/wiki/index.php/FAQ_/_Series_1_LocationID


----------



## mauvais (Jan 17, 2005)

Just wanted to add that Tivo service is available in Vancouver under Shaw Cable. I moved to Vancouver a couple of weeks ago from Seattle with my Series 2 Tivo and it hooks up just fine. (However, we have already run into one small problem with the guide, where Coronation Street was listed incorrectly.) I didn't do a Clear & Delete, but I *did* have to set up my Season Passes all over again. For some reason it didn't find the shows I used to record in the states.

And as a side note: DON'T go to Future Shop and ask for advice about your Tivo. One salesman tried to convince me it wouldn't work here. Adn when I asked another salesman for a wireless USB adapter for my Tivo, I got nothing but blank stares. "A what ... for a what??" 

Ugh.

Or have a I completely turned into a geek??


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

Frankly, I wouldn't ask anyone at Future Shop about anything - I've never gotten ANY useful information from any employee there.

I went to our local computer store (the best deals in the city) to buy a USB adapter, and the guy I talked to knew all about Tivo, asked me how it was going so far, etc, etc.


----------



## ZBB (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow... I somehow missed this news. Guess I will have to try to get our TiVo working with Starchoice now.

One complication I have is that we are in the US and the TiVo is hooked up to our local cable. But my wife is Canadian, so I got her Starchoice last Christmas.

I'm betting it won't let us put in both Starchoice and local cable down here... so I may just have to have the main TiVo on *C, and the other Tivo on local cable. Shouldn't make that much of a difference...

Edit: Got it to work on Starchoice only. Interestingly, DirecTV and Dish show in the list of Canadian Sat providers (at least for the postal code we used -- my in-laws house). But Bell and Starchoice don't show in the list of US providers for out Zip code - I figured it was worth trying to see if *C showed up so I could mix it with our local cable. We only had a couple of season passes set for local channels down here, and I moved those to our other TiVo, so its really no big deal.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

One of the Canadians in our forum up here spoke to someone at the 800 number.. presumeably a CSR who informed that TIVOs will purportedly be in Canadian retail channels by spring 2006.

Series one boxes will not be supported in Canada was the other piece of news coming from that conversation.

The ingenious types at the forums.tivocanada.com site have developed a work-around to allow Series 1 owners to sub their boxes legally. Pretty slick.


----------



## pjwlk (Oct 21, 2005)

lajohn27 said:


> The ingenious types at the forums tivocanada site have developed a work-around to allow Series 1 owners to sub their boxes legally. Pretty slick.


I've being trying to access that site for about a week but have had no luck. Have you log into the forums at tivocanada recently?


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes. Just this evening in fact.. Worked like a charm.


----------



## pjwlk (Oct 21, 2005)

Finally, I have my Series 1 (Yes that's right a SERIES 1) Tivo recording from Canadian Cable using my life-time subscription with Tivo! It took me days of searching the Internet (I still can't get on the forums at tivocanada for what ever reason). My journey took me from Canada to the US, New Zealand, Australia and South Africa! There is a lot of mis-information, half-truths and speculation out there on how to get a series 1 running outside of the US. Since TiVo no longer supports the series 1 software (current version 3.0-01-1-000) I decided to give it my best shot with the info I dug up before having to breakdown and buy a series 2 with a new life-time subscription.

After a lot of experimenting and learning by trial and error, I found the advice from a guy who calls himself "jealec" to be the primary contributor to my final solution. It also wound up being the simplest solution overall (that I could find). Some of the other procedures may have worked for me eventually, but all of them presented hurdles that I did not know how to overcome (I have only minimal knowledge of both internal workings of the TiVo software and of the use of Linux itself.).

I've put together a description below of what I had did in order to get my TiVo up and running for Canadian cable in the Toronto Ontario area. Everything seems to be working just fine and my Tivo has called home successfully a second time. Please note that I did not invent or create any of these procedures, files or scripts that are used here and that any credit you may wish to give for any of them should go to the original creators themselves.

Also, please be advised that I am in NO way advocating that you try this with your TiVo and that having said that, I will not accept any responsibility if you do attempt to do so using what you read here. In other words, if you wind up letting the smoke out of your TiVo or damaging it in some other way. You'll be on your own my friend.

1) Make sure, before continuing, that you have backed up your TiVo drive(s) and that you can Telnet and FTP into your TiVo. (Search the forums for how-to info if need be.)

2) If you don't already have the following files download them for transfer to your TiVo. dbget.tcl, dbset.tcl and dbload.tcl. (It's not clear to me if dbload is actually needed or not but it didn't hurt)

3) Remount the hard drives for Read/Write using this Telnet command: mount -o remount,rw /

4) FTP the files dbget.tcl, dbset.tcl and dbload.tcl from your PC to your Tivo's /tvbin directory.

5) Make sure permissions for each file are set properly. 
cd /tvbin [ENTER]
chmod 755 dbget [ENTER]
chmod 755 dbset [ENTER]
chmod 755 dbload [ENTER]

6) Read the file /tvlib/tcl/tv/Addr.itcl and look for lines similar to: 
variable TS_DEF_HOST "204.176.49.2"
variable TS_DEF_PORT "80"

Make note of the Host and Port being used.

7) Make sure that the last line of your /etc/tclient.conf reflects the info you copied in step 5. (Back up the file before you edit it.) Make the proper string by adding "127::", without the quotes, to the Host IP you noted above, then add a colon, then add the port number, then add three colons. In my case, the last line in tclient.conf now reads as 127::204.176.49.2:80::: (I've read that the IP should either be 127::204.176.49.1:80::: or 127::204.176.49.2:80::

8) Remount the hard drives for Read Only using this Telnet command: mount -o remount,ro /

9) Exit Telnet. Exit [ENTER]

10) Execute a "Clear and Delete everything" function from your Tivo's menu. (TiVo says it will take an hour, mine took 3 hours.) The TiVo should reboot after clearing everything and before the Guided Setup starts, if it doesn't then reboot it by unplugging the power cord and plugging it back in again.

11) Start the Guided Setup and continue as normal until you get to the zip code screen. When the GS asks you for a zip code just enter any zip, (I used 48234), then continue on as normal until your TiVo says it's going to make the first call home. Execute the steps 12-18 before allowing the call.

12) Start the tivo shell (you will see a percent sign as the prompt until you exit.)
tivosh [ENTER]

13) % dumpobj /State/LocationConfig [ENTER]

Your Tivo will respond with some like this below:

% LocationConfig 593780/10 {
* IndexPath* * * = /State/LocationConfig
* PostalCode* * = 48234
* TimeZoneOld* * = 1
* Version* * * * = 27
}

14) Copy the number that your tivo prints out beside the LocationConfig (in this case 593780/10) Use your number in the following commands replacing 593780/10 with yours. This following step verifies that you are reading from the correct spot in the database.

% % dbget 593780/10 PostalCode [ENTER]

48234 (TiVo's response)

15) Now set the same database location with the first four characters of your Postal code. (Replace 593780/10 with the numbers you copied in step 14 and replace G8Z1 with first 4 characters of your postal code.)

% % dbset 593780/10 PostalCode {G8Z1} [ENTER]

16) Here you double check the database has accepted your Postal Code entry. (Replace 593780/10 with the numbers you copied in step 15.)

% % dbget 593780/10 PostalCode [ENTER]

G8Z1 (TiVo's response)

TiVo's response must match the first four characters of your Postal Code for it to work correctly. If it does match then exit the tivo shell by pressing the ctrl-c keys.

17) Remount the hard drives for Read Only with this Telnet command: mount -o remount,ro /

18) Exit Telnet: exit [ENTER]

19) Finish the Guided Setup as normal. You should now see a list of your local cable/satellite providers to choose from for Tivo to get the Guide data for.

If you need to do the guided setup again you will have to reset the zip code using the "dbset 593780/10 PostalCode {48234}" command using the TiVo shell (similar to step 15) or do a "clear and delete everything" again so you can get past the zip code entry screen again. Hopefully somebody will come up with a hack soon that will allow us to enter our postal codes easily just like the series 2 units do.


----------



## jshorr (Mar 29, 2005)

Anyone know if cable systems in Quebec are supported? Did the hack listed above on a Series 1 im trying to set up for a canadian friend. I can get sattelite info but not cable based on his Quebec postal code...


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Check www.zap2it.com and enter the Canadian postal code there.

If his cable system comes up.. it should come up in the TIVO.


----------



## jshorr (Mar 29, 2005)

lajohn27 said:


> Check www.zap2it.com and enter the Canadian postal code there.
> 
> If his cable system comes up.. it should come up in the TIVO.


Yeah it is, and I was able to get it working with a Series 2 with 7.2. Can't figure out what the problem is, I followed the proxy hack TID to the letter. Sattelite comes up fine but cable just says not found nomatter what postal code I put in on the series 1. I ran the thing in debug mode and saw that it was using the proxy. Anyone who has actually gotten this hack to work I'd love some help from you...


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

jshorr you need to do a C&DE and repeat guided setup. If the problem persists, it's got to be some error you've made along the way. As I said in the earlier message, if you just want cable listings, you don't need the proxy. The proxy is for people who need satellite listings.

In the immortal words of HAL 2000: "We've come across this problems before Dave, and it has always been human error."


----------



## jshorr (Mar 29, 2005)

dcstager said:


> jshorr you need to do a C&DE and repeat guided setup. If the problem persists, it's got to be some error you've made along the way. As I said in the earlier message, if you just want cable listings, you don't need the proxy. The proxy is for people who need satellite listings.
> 
> In the immortal words of HAL 2000: "We've come across this problems before Dave, and it has always been human error."


Well, I appreciate the advice but I can't imagine what the error could be because I followed the instructions to the letter and it finds no listings. The person I'm setting this up for wants cable and sattelite so I guess I do need it, or that other hack maybe? Have you yourself gotten the proxy hack to work? I can CADE like 10 times. I've heard from multiple people who said they never did get it to work....if you did then I'm interested in hearing about it.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Lots of people have gotten the proxy connect to work.

(not me I have S2)

But.. it sounds like from your description - a CD&E might very well do the trick for you.

There's a long complicated reason and if you really want to know why - email me and I'll explain it. It has to do with the headends provided to your TIVO, versioning .. old stuff already loaded etc.

J


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

pjwlk ... the Canadian TiVo site is a private site. You can try all you like and you'll never be able to connect unless you are invited in. 


...Dale


----------



## pjwlk (Oct 21, 2005)

Dajad said:


> pjwlk ... the Canadian TiVo site is a private site. You can try all you like and you'll never be able to connect unless you are invited in.
> 
> ...Dale


Hi Dale, thanks for the tivocanada site info. I remember the Canadian citizenship requirement when I first tried to sign up. I had forgotten that the company I work for (one of the big three auto manufacturers here in Ontario) provides our work internet access through a T1 connection which is connected directly to head office in Detroit Michigan. My IP when I signed up would have appeared as American and would explain why I didn't get approved the first time. The second time though I didn't see the citizenship requirment so I tried again from work (shhh.. don't tell anybody  ). It then appeared that I was approved because I could sign in but I couldn't read anything so looks like I'm not. I'll try to contact them and provide them with my Canadian email and IP address. Thanks!


----------



## pigsfly (Nov 3, 2005)

Can anyone give their experiences on bringing a TiVo across the border? I am a student in the US and I was going to bring my used TiVo back home to my parents for Xmas but don't want to get hammered with taxes at the border. Am I free and clear because it is used (over a year)? Could I argue that it is only a $50US device (after rebate)? Or is this going to be expensive?

thanks


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=268990


----------



## pjwlk (Oct 21, 2005)

pigsfly said:


> Can anyone give their experiences on bringing a TiVo across the border? I am a student in the US and I was going to bring my used TiVo back home to my parents for Xmas but don't want to get hammered with taxes at the border. Am I free and clear because it is used (over a year)? Could I argue that it is only a $50US device (after rebate)? Or is this going to be expensive?
> 
> thanks


I would call US customs and ask them. Tell them exactly what you want to do. I can tell you from experience the it doesn't take much for them to make you wait 6-8 hours at the border while they decide what to do with you if you try to deceive them. Then there's the dreaded 'snapping' sound of the rubber glove if you're really unlucky...  It's not worth trying to save a few bucks on taxes... Trust me...


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Coming across INTO Canada.. he'll be dealing with Canada customs. 

He can claim it as a GIFT valued at 50$ or so.. and bring along a BestBuy flyer showing the 'advertised price' after rebates of 50$.. Shouldn't be a problem. Canadian customs guys are usually quite decent.


----------



## pigsfly (Nov 3, 2005)

pjwlk said:


> I would call US customs and ask them. Tell them exactly what you want to do. I can tell you from experience the it doesn't take much for them to make you wait 6-8 hours at the border while they decide what to do with you if you try to deceive them. Then there's the dreaded 'snapping' sound of the rubber glove if you're really unlucky...  It's not worth trying to save a few bucks on taxes... Trust me...


Absolutely. As a non-citizen, I know better than to screw with US customs. It is just never worth it with them...


----------



## pigsfly (Nov 3, 2005)

lajohn27 said:


> He can claim it as a GIFT valued at 50$ or so.. and bring along a BestBuy flyer showing the 'advertised price' after rebates of 50$.. Shouldn't be a problem. Canadian customs guys are usually quite decent.


The BestBuy flyer is a very good idea. I will be sure to bring one with me.

Also, my parents claim to have seen an advertisment on TV about TiVo coming to Canada. I assume that they would only do this if they had signed up a retailer (I can't imagine advertising that their product will work in your country as long as you buy it from another one  ). Anyone heard any news about this?


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

TIVO will not be in Canadian retail channels till after January.. (march I expect) might even be as late as June 2006. 

They are working on it.


----------



## ITGuy (Dec 12, 2004)

Rogers Cable was testing CableCard, however they have decided not to deploy it in lieu of technology called "downloadable security". The industry is setting the stage to dump CableCard. The waiting game continues. 

The cable industry will be pushing the FCC to abandon CableCard and instead provide downloadable security technology in consumer electronics (TVs, DVRs, and branded navigatonal devices). There are too many problems with CableCard, not alot of adoption, it is expensive, etc. The FCC will more than likely agree. December 1 is the date the industry is to report on their roadmap and timelines for the rollout of downloadable security. Stay tuned. It will be interesting to see what TiVo has to say in January at the CES show.

Cheers,

ITG


----------



## Rombaldi (Aug 17, 2002)

What Starchoice receiver are you using with the S2 and how are you controlling it (IR or Serial?). I have a 305 (soon to be a 505) and am planning on hooking a S2 to it shortly (I'm hoping for serial.. I hate IR blasters)


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

I am using the 305 receiver and it is controlled by IR. Serial won't work with the 305 as there is no serial port. Don't know about 505. IR is slow but works 99% of the time.

Andre


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No Starchoice receivers have a compatible serial port so IR is the only way.
I have a 315 wth an IR blaster I made myself. My 301 didn't work well with IR, so I wired an optoisolator into the receiver and TiVo.


----------



## jason75 (Nov 9, 2005)

pigsfly said:


> Can anyone give their experiences on bringing a TiVo across the border? I am a student in the US and I was going to bring my used TiVo back home to my parents for Xmas but don't want to get hammered with taxes at the border. Am I free and clear because it is used (over a year)? Could I argue that it is only a $50US device (after rebate)? Or is this going to be expensive?
> 
> thanks


I brought back a TiVo the other day from Buffalo to Toronto (crossed over the Peace Bridge coming back.) Customs opened my trunk before they even asked me if I had anything to declare, and saw the box...so I was forced to declare it.

After going into the Customs office, I walked out with my wallet $57 short. That was based on the US purchase price of $299 (and they don't take the rebate into consideration.)

I would just declare it as used and as a gift for someone (just state that it's under $60 Canadian, that way it's exempt for being a gift.)

What's really sad/pathetic is that Canada Customs never even took my US passport to verify who I was. Their priority was collecting $57, and nothing else.


----------



## harleyboy (Nov 10, 2005)

Man this Tivo thing in Canada is a pain. I have repeated the steps about 4 times tonight trying to get this Tivo to work. It never prompts me for a Canadian Zip code.

I read on the forum that I need V7.2 of the software. I have run the set-up and then forced the system to dial in and download but it just keeps the software at 5.4 and something. 

What do you have to do to make this work?

I hope the UI is easier than the setup. I have never used a tivo in my life.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Don't keep wasting your time trying to find the Canadian postal code screen on 5.4 -- it's simply not there.

Instead, put your TiVo on the 7.2.1 priority list:

http://research.tivo.com/72.1priority/

Drew


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

You won't get 7.2 until ..

1) You complete guided setup with a U.S. postal code.

2) THEN .. force the unit to make calls to TIVO. On the third call (the first are in guided setup) it should download 7.2

The priority list azitnay mentions is for 7.2.1 -- not a bad idea to get on it but 7.2 is now downloading to everyone on that 3rd call.

J


----------



## jason75 (Nov 9, 2005)

harleyboy said:


> What do you have to do to make this work?
> ------------------
> 
> I got mine to work after a few hours. Make sure you register for v7.2 priority, and then force a connection. Mine downloaded the update after three tries. Then I did a restart, and v7.2 was installed.
> ...


----------



## pacross (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a philips HDR312, series 1. Looks like I'm going to have to hack the box to get the postal code to work as explained above. That shouldn't be difficult. however, what I can't seem to find info on is using it with a BEV 3100 receiver. 
Of course TIVO customer service said it would be "no problem". They also said that a series 1 machine wouldn't be a problem at all. So much for CSRs. 

I think I have all the pieces, EXCEPT: there doesn't appear to be a serial port on the back of the 3100, so I'm going to have to find an IR blaster correct? forgive my newbieness. Which one do I need? and where do I get it?

TIA,

-P


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

The HDR312 has an infrared 'eye' on the front of the unit that 'blasts IR' .. and yes the TIVO will work just fine with Bell 3100 receiver... (just set it up for a DISH Network 301 for the remote control purposes)

If the 'eye' on the front of the unit isn't powerful enough or sometimes misses sending the IR commands to the receiver - then you will need an IR Blaster. 

You can get 'em on Ebay .. or if want.. send me an email ([email protected]) and I might have one laying around the house you can just have -- I'll have to look.


----------



## pacross (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info lajohn27. 

If I have this correct, the IR device on the front of the TIVO is (supposed to be) strong enough to flood data to the BEV unit without the need for an additional IR cable? Wow, that's bizarre. I will try it.

Thanks!


----------



## pacross (Nov 22, 2005)

All,

I just wanted to thank everyone for the info on this site. Excellent information here.
I would like future searchers to know that I got a series 1 (philips HDR 312) working great in canada with the following info:

tivoza nanfo com-wiki-index.php-Series_1_LocationID 
(not allowed to post URLs, replace spaces with . and dashes with slashes)

One caveat that the above article doesn't mention directly (there is a link to another document that explains it though) is that any changes to /etc on the tivo disk must be made on both /dev/hdX4 and /dev/hdX7. Took me a while to get that to work. 

This made me pretty happy, and again I thank the community.

Of course it was a great surprise to find out that the machine I bought on ebay for $50 had a lifetime sub... 

My only problem now is that IR seems very slow on the BEV box even when using the BEV remote. I'm assuming that the tivo's more powerful IR is confusing the BEV box. I'll have to get the proper cable methinks.

-P


----------



## TivoZA (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi pacross, glad to see you managed to get things working


----------



## john_o (Nov 27, 2000)

Dumb question -- does "clear and delete everything" clear and delete all settings, or all recordings as well?

If so, will try the telnet and reboot first.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Everything means everything -- recordings as well.

Drew


----------



## john_o (Nov 27, 2000)

I simply followed the TivoZA instructions, rebooted and all was well, no need to C&DE. It lost the video input settings, but you can easily reset that when you choose the western ExpressVu schedule.

The only issue was I got "Failed. No dial-in number chosen" but using 
101 : : 127 . 0 . 0 . 1 : 8000 : : : 
rather than 
127 : : 127 . 0 . 0 . 1 : 8000 : : : 
fixed it. 

The schedule download took two tries. It sat on "housekeeping" for ever. I have the 9th tee ethernet card and it didn't complain.

Damn, this is nice, no more hacking the Point Roberts schedule and setting timers on ExpressVu!

p.s. running wget (the one linked on TiVoZA) gave me a library error -- is that the Series 2 version? Is there a version compiled for Series 1?


----------



## FatherTed (Sep 14, 2003)

Rombaldi said:


> What Starchoice receiver are you using with the S2 and how are you controlling it (IR or Serial?). I have a 305 (soon to be a 505) and am planning on hooking a S2 to it shortly (I'm hoping for serial.. I hate IR blasters)


I'm using a 505 with S2 (IR blaster) and it works perfectly.

I found the IR blaster setup on the Tivo very odd though. It used channels 200 and then 280-300 for setup. 280-300 is the HD range. If one doesn't have a HD receiver then that's going to cause some issues plugging in numbers for channels that aren't available on that receiver.


----------



## pigsfly (Nov 3, 2005)

Just wanted to give a quick update on my experiences bringing a TiVo into Canada. I bought a TiVo with lifetime subscription off of eBay and set it up and upgraded it to 7.2.1 in the US. I brought it across the border in a little roll aboard piece of luggage and therefore got no questions at the border. Setup in Canada (Vancouver) was trivial, and it is now happily chugging along in my parents' place. The one interesting thing that I noticed was that all the random ads on the main screen which plagued the TiVo in the US do not appear in Canada. Nice bonus.


----------



## clovis8 (Nov 23, 2005)

I thought I would put together this small how to on getting a Tivo in Canada now that they are offering the service in our country. Much of this information is available on the forum but I thought I might aggregate it to save new people some time.

Perhaps a moderator might want to sticky this.

Things you need to do to get a Tivo in Canada:

1) find a friend in the US you can ship too.
-alternately you could use a service like TSB shipping in Point Roberts (www.tsbshipping.com). They will forward your package for a fee.

2) Call your credit card company and have them add the US address to your account as another billing address.

3) Call Tivo and order. The 1-800 number is blocked to Canada however you can get them using a service like skype (www.skype.com). Or order online.

4) As far as I know all series 2 Tivos work in Canada so choose whichever you want.

5) I think the best way to go is purchase the one year subscription to get the instant $150 rebate. No extra paperwork required. Otherwise I have heard some people having trouble trying to mail in the rebate from Canada.

Here are my total costs for a 40-hour series 2, the wired adapter to use my home network, and the 1 year subscription:

Linksys Compact 10/100 USB Network 1 $29.99
TiVo Series2 rev.4 DVR 40 hour (TCD 1 $49.99
12-month TiVo Service Subscription 1 $155.40
Total $235.38 US DOLLARS

You may have to pay GST and duty when it crosses the border. I lucked out and did not get stopped. Its the luck of the draw.

6) The Tivo service works with most Canadian cable services (I know it works with Shaw and Telus including digital).

7) You do not need a landline to setup the Tivo if you have a broadband connection at home and an adapter.

P.S. If you have a Motorola DCT 2224 try to get your cable company to swap it for any other model. This is the only model that does not work great with the TIVO. It will work but your life will be much better if you can get another model. Shaw swapped my DCT2224 to a DCT 2540 for no charge.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

1: Some sellers will ship into Canada, either commercial or private sellers. If you want to buy from tivo.com, yes, you will need to arrange shipping to a US address, and shipping from there to you in Canada.

3: The 800 number is available to some Canadian locations.

4: All Series 2 Standalones work in Canada, with 7.2 or higher software.
Series 1s work with a proxy installed into the DVR.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

I think the confusion comes about as the TIVO STORE phone number is generally blocked in Canada, but the TIVO SERVICE # is not.

J


----------



## pigsfly (Nov 3, 2005)

4: You should be able to update any Series 2 TiVo to 7.2 or higher while in Canada, you will just need to connect it to a phone line and give a fake US zip code to do so. I hear 00000 works fine and gives an option with only two channel, but I can't remember the details.


----------



## bobreg (Jan 7, 2006)

I have TIVO with a lifetime subscription. I currently live in USA but intend to shortly move to Canada. Does someone know if my lifetime subscription is valid there? Thankyou


----------



## FatherTed (Sep 14, 2003)

bobreg said:


> I have TIVO with a lifetime subscription. I currently live in USA but intend to shortly move to Canada. Does someone know if my lifetime subscription is valid there? Thankyou


It's still the same box. Just change your billing information when you move.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes it is.


----------



## ceil (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi quick question about Tivo and Bell ExpressVu.... I know how to go through the guided setup to get the Canadian postal codes etc but I'm having problems actually connecting Tivo to my Bell ExpressVu box. Does anyone know what type/model of Bell ExpressVu box is compatible with Tivo? 
Thanks!


----------



## hammer32 (Jul 4, 2001)

What kind of box do you have? Are you having trouble with the video/audio connections or control of the satellite box? 

I'm not sure, but I think all of the boxes should be compatible. I've used both a 2700 and a 6100 with our TiVo's. If you're looking for a good IR signal rate do a search for dishnetwork or echostar as many folks have found good speed settings for particular models (a google search should yeild the Dish equivilant of the ExpressVu model number, they have boxes, just different names).

HTH


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Any Bell box that uses an IR remote will work. They use the same codes as Echostar/Dishnetwork boxes.


----------



## unixb0y (Oct 19, 2005)

Shaw disables the serial port on their digital cable terminals.

Shaw customers can put in a "Voice of the Customer" request when contacting support.

I created a website called shawenablemyserialport.ca

Hopefully enough people will put in a "Voice of the Customer" request and shaw will enable the serial port.

In the meantime, subscribe to the blog feed and every couple of months, we can bombrd shaw with requests.


----------



## jhealey (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello all, I'm new and I've read all the post about Tivo in Canada... Of course I have a couple of questions.
1. I live in Toronto - I have a StarChoice eliptical Dish. Does it work with StarChoice Satillite and how does Tivo control the dish? is it a receiver or a connection after the StarChoice receiver.

2. As of this moment - Can I buy Tivo in Canada or I have to pick it up in the US?

3. Does all the features if Tivo - Season Pass and record by show not time block all work in Canada.

4. Can someone from toronto confirm their useage and dgrees of happiness using Tivo in Canada.

thanks


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

1. I'm not sure if it works with Star Choice or not. But if it does, it controls the receiver with IR blasters, just as with DirecTV or Dish Network in the states. So you need a receiver and the Tivo.

2. It is not sold at retail in Canada. You have to buy it at retail in the US, or order it from one of the only resellers which ship to Canada.

3. All the features work in Canada.

4. Can't help you there.


----------



## CRussel (Feb 24, 2002)

Several folks I know have and use TiVo with Star Choice. I don't personally - I'm on a tiny little cable company in BC, and all my shows are just fine. I'm told that Star Choice is fine as well - no reason to expect otherwise. 

All features work as expected. The one caveat - some of the newer "online" things, such as ordering tickets over the internet, really don't work well in Canada - the provider is US centric.

Easiest way to get one is have it shipped to you directly from one of the third party retailers that will do that - Weaknees, does, I believe. Barring that, have it shipped to a mailbox place in the US at the nearest border town for you and run down and pick it up. Or ship to a friend in the US and then have them ship it up. Lots of ways, but you still can't get it shipped direct from TiVo to Canada. Soon, we hope.


----------



## justforkix (Jul 14, 2006)

I need help! Ive been trying for a week to order a Tivo off the Tivo website. I am a Canadian and I have a US address for shipping and for billing. I have also added this address to my Visa.

No matter what I do, my address keep failing the address verification built into the website. The error I get is - Your billing address must match the billing address on file with your credit card company. Please verify your entire billing address including the zip code.

Ive spend endless hours with Tivo and with my Visa, no one can figure out why it doesnt work.

My question to you is: how are other Canadians paying their 12.95 a month?? Has anyone else bought a Tivo right from Tivo, or have all the Canadians bought them from EBay??


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I think as TIVO "grows" in Canada, we are going to need a forum of our own... we seem to be having unique problems and questions...

BTW... we're in July now and still not avail. for purchase in Canada.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The TiVo store does not accept Canadian purchases at all. 
Their subscription department does though, so use in Canada that can get Tivo hardware, can readily sub it.

You need to purchase form a 3rd party retailer that either ships to Canada, or has them already in Canada. I got mine "as-is" from a liquidator that sells over eBay.

Right now, there are really few unique issues in using a Series 2 in Canada that would justify a "Canadian" forum, as the hardware is the same Series 2 as USAans use.


----------



## justforkix (Jul 14, 2006)

So it's impossible to buy a Tivo from the website?? I do have a US address and I've added it to my Visa. It's soooo much cheaper to buy from the website then Bestbuy.

Those Canadians paying the 12.95 a month... do you guys have a US adress on your Visa to be able to pay the 12.95? 

ty for help


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

justforkix said:


> So it's impossible to buy a Tivo from the website?? I do have a US address and I've added it to my Visa. It's soooo much cheaper to buy from the website then Bestbuy.
> 
> Those Canadians paying the 12.95 a month... do you guys have a US adress on your Visa to be able to pay the 12.95?
> 
> ty for help


I had a problem within Canada with Visa once. I moved from Quebec to Alberta and changed my billing address in Alberta. My billing still went in Quebec. My billing address was showing correctly when checked in Alberta but not in Quebec. The problem was they had east and west system and the "west" did not provided the information to the east. It had to be done manually. Maybe this is that kind of problem??

Paying the monthly fee is easy and they don't care where you are from. Since Sept 05 Tivo has a way to enter a canadian address in their system.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 17, 2005)

I moved from Seattle to Vancouver in October, and the Tivo hooked up very nicely with Shaw cable. No problems whatsoever. Even the online scheduling works (my Tivo profile still lists the American address, so the scheduler must be picking up the locale from the Tivo itself). And I've been using my American credit card to pay for it.

Just a warning: If you're going to buy a Tivo, it is well worth the phone call to see if your cable/satellite company works with it. I found out the hard way that not all satellite companies in BC work with Tivo. I bought a unit for a friend in West Vancouver and tried to hook it up for her. When nothing happened, I had to call her carrier's tech support and only THEN found out they had no agreement with Tivo. Not sure which company it was now -- only that it was a satellite cable company in West Van.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

justforkix said:


> Those Canadians paying the 12.95 a month... do you guys have a US adress on your Visa to be able to pay the 12.95?


Your card to sub to the service can have a Canadian address fine. It is purchasing hardware from tivo.com which is tough.


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

They must have changed something, because I bought my Tivo directly from Tivo in November without a problem. I did have to use a US shipping address, but it worked just fine.


----------



## Ashtangi (Sep 27, 2005)

Sort of a related question for us Canadians - since to my knowledge most cable operators in Canada have no intention of using Cablecard, are we out of luck for the Series 3? 

I'm trying to get as much mileage as I can out of my Series 2, but I know as soon as September comes around, I'm not going to be satisfied with SD playback. I'm currently renting the 3250HD, but I am debating whether to upgrade to the PVR. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Stick to your provider DVR. There is no 3rd party HD-DVR solution compatible with pay providers in Canada, since there are no cablecard, accept SD video with a Series 2 TiVo.


----------



## jafferyk (Jan 8, 2007)

Has anyone else tested TIVO with TELUS in Canada?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TiVo should work fine with Telus TV. You need to locate the Tivo at the gateway box to use the A/V our on it and TiVo IR blaster to control it.


----------



## Jeff_W (May 21, 2005)

I live in the US and I absolutely hate my cable TV provider. However the one thing my cable provider does that I like is feed me CBUT (CBC) since we are Canadian. I would dearly love to move to satellite. DirecTv is out because they do not carry any CBC station.

I guess ExpressVu still has no cablecard support and will never have one? Anyone know for certain?

Thanks.


----------



## CRussel (Feb 24, 2002)

Jeff - DirecTV did have a CBC News feed when we were still down there, but that was about it. But either ExpressVu or StarChoice (the two Canadian satellite providers) should be able to be picked up in at least the northern layer of the US. No cable card, so no HDTV, but certainly everything else. Of course, to order it you'd need to do some address manipulation.  But I'm sure you can manage that.


----------



## Jeff_W (May 21, 2005)

Getting the service is no problem, the question is do I want it. I think the answer has to be no without cablecard support... I love my S3 with cablecards too much. We do have an S2 but it would be silly to have cable on the S3 and ExpressVu (or other) on the S2. We'd end up paying more per month and I'd have to run internal tech support  for two services instead of just one.

So I guess we stick with our crappy cable provider for now. Ah well.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Satellite TV in any form is incompatible with current cablecard "standards", Canadian or otherwise.

Series 2 TiVos work fine with Canadian satellite. 

For HD, can get their HD receivers and watch direct, or their HD-DVR (not TiVo though).


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

Hello all,
Not sure if this is the right thread for this question...firstly, I have moved from the U.S. to Canada and successfully hooked up my Tivo with Shaw Cable and am having no problems. I am considering getting NHL Center ice and/or another tivo box. Here is my problem. The schedule for NHL Center ice only has SIGN OFF and doesn't know when any of the games are on or what channel. Once I hooked up the Tivo with the Shaw box and got the tivo to correctly change channels the Shaw remote control no longer works. This is the only way I have been able to see what games are being shown for NHL Center ice is through the Shaw menu. 

So my question is...can I get it so the shaw remote works as well as the tivo? I don't want to disable the IR remitters. Or is there somewhere to find out what channel for shaw the games are broadcast?

Thanks


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

You could try submitting a lineup issue to TiVo to see if they can fix the TiVo guide:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/Lineupform.aspx

I'm not sure if this is valid for Canada, but it's worth a try.

Otherwise, I'm not sure why you wouldn't be able to at least use the Shaw remote to access the guide... Did you build a fort around your IR blasters or something?

Drew


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

azitnay said:


> You could try submitting a lineup issue to TiVo to see if they can fix the TiVo guide:
> 
> http://customersupport.tivo.com/Lineupform.aspx
> 
> ...


I am not sure why it isn't working either...I used my previous satelite with the IR blasters before, but somehow with Shaw it doesn't seem to work.

EDIT: I actually got another remote from someone else and it seems to be working now. I have to make sure that Tivo is still working to change channels.

Thanks


----------

